# Briggs Pressure Washer throttle linkage



## dr76 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just repaired the carb on my Briggs and Stratton pressure washer (123K12-0134-E1) and there seems to possibly be some sort of "throttle return" spring missing (but I'm not sure!)

The throttle OPENS when moving the 'exterior' lever from "turtle" to "rabbit", but does not close on it's own. The 'interior' throttle lever (connected to the butterfy) is attached to the "exterior" lever via the Governor spring and Governor linkgage, but nothing pulls it back. There is an empty hole in the lever, but I don't recall removing a spring from this location and none of the "exploded view" diagrams that I have found show anything there...

How does the throttle decelerate when moving the 'exterior' lever back to "turtle"?

Here's a pic of what I'm working with (attached)

Thanks!


----------

